# Acr issue



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Has anyone recently experiance of applying for the ACR card? If on checking the document requirements it states

Certified true copy issued by the records section of the board of commissioners order granting the visa!!! What re were do I obtain this

As ever grateful for the advice 

Himmy123


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure which ACR you are applying for but here's the link but the website seems to be having some problems.

ACR I-Card

Your not to far from Sta Rosa Laguna they have Philippine Bureau of Immigration Satellite office located in the Mayors, it's moved to the Sta Rosa City Hall here is the link. BI STA. ROSA MOVES TO NEW AND IMPROVED OFFICE

I traveled to the new spot in January really nice new building's, it's the huge on the left and on the second floor, plenty of places to park also, it's tucked in an odd spot though, I had to ask directions several times, citizens in this area know where the building is located.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

*ACR Issue*

Its the initial ACR Card

The checklist of documents asks for the document etc

Himmy123


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hopefully someone who has done this can help explain if not I have called the Philippine Bureau of Immigration using their Facebook site, phone number is off to the left and they do answer the phone.

https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

I had mine issued in March 2015.

All I did was pay the girls at the travel section at the Pacific Breeze Hotel and I received it about a month or so later in March.

Fast forward to today to 2016...

My card was due to expire at the end of March 2016, so I went to Immigration at the Marquee Mall in Angeles at the beginning of the month. They took my information and asked me where I wanted my new card sent to. I told them the address you have on file for me is OK and then I asked how much. He said there was no charge for the renewal of the ACR-I card. I said that's great, but thinking REALLY..Philippine Immigration something free???

I waited until last week and still no card, so I go back down to the mall and this time spoke to the supervisor who I have delt with before. (Very nice lady). After checking my passport and visa status, she says that since I have a Balikbayan stamp in my passport for my visa, I am exempt from needing a renewal for my ACR-I card. And if and when my Balikbayan status expires I can renew my ACR-I card when I renew for a new Tourist Visa.

Just another good reason for getting married in PI.

JM101


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JM101 said:


> I had mine issued in March 2015.
> 
> All I did was pay the girls at the travel section at the Pacific Breeze Hotel and I received it about a month or so later in March.
> 
> ...


Mmm, I wonder if by letting you ACR-I card expire you will be hit up for the full fees when you reapply.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

So to clarify?
You only need ACR if your on a tourist visa 
If you are on BB visa can you still apply as most companies want to see your ACR card
Also would like the original question posed answered if anyone can assist 

Thanks 
Himmy123


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Need more information*



HIMMY123 said:


> So to clarify?
> You only need ACR if your on a tourist visa
> If you are on BB visa can you still apply as most companies want to see your ACR card
> Also would like the original question posed answered if anyone can assist
> ...


Himmy you need to give us more information about your status, are you married to a Philippine lady and are you trying to get a job here? :confused2:

If married you will still need to keep your tourist Visa status current but after a certain amount of time you'll have to apply for an ACR card because you've been in the country longer than normal and while your working on that keep in mind if married to start working on your Non-quota 13a Visa through marriage probationary, once you get this you won't need a work Visa (are your applying for jobs here) but you'll still need to go through some hoops in getting a job, people do work here but it's a process and it has to be done right ... if not obtained correctly get ready , many steps even for a Non-quota Immigrant before you start working any job.

You are very close to the Sta Rosa Laguna Satellite office (going off your current location posted) and if your status is expired, is it expired.....? then you might want to take a different route and work with the certified travel agency.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi I am married to Cecil who is Filipino

Visa status is BB

Not looking for work


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi I am married to Cecil who is Filipino
> 
> Visa status is BB
> 
> Not looking for work


If you are on BB you can apply for a ACR-card. It is not required but you can get it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Non-quota (though marriage) visa*



HIMMY123 said:


> Hi I am married to Cecil who is Filipino
> 
> Visa status is BB
> 
> Not looking for work


Okay very good Cecil if your status is still good then I'd knock out the *13a Non-quota (through marriage) Probationary*, ask the Philippine Bureau of Immigration if you have enough time on your current Visa to accomplish this if not update that and at the same time work on your 13a Visa. here's a link to the steps and documents, the website seems to be down right now though, seems to be happening more frequently.
Conversion to Non-Quota Immigrant Visa by Marriage

I guess if you are short on the BB then see about getting another BB stamp if possible it will give you a couple more years.  

BB is cool for those that don't mind traveling every 2-3 years forgot how long it's good for but with the 13a Non-quota Immigrant Visa, you won't have to do this anymore and can remain permanently in the Philippines, once you get this the worst travel will be to Manila every 5 years to renew your immigrant card and once a year to the nearest PBI satellite office to check in between Jan - Feb of every year.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Mmm, I wonder if by letting you ACR-I card expire you will be hit up for the full fees when you reapply.


I would expect no less.....lol

JM101


----------

